# Fluval CO2 Units



## Dacious (29 Mar 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Has anyone here used the Fluval CO2 units? I am considering getting one for my 12" cube and was hoping someone can give me some feedback on it. 

How long would a CO2 catridge last me on a 12" cube? How much would it cost to run per month roughly? Also would I be tied into buying the Fluval refils, or could I use a bigger refil from another brand, say a D&D refil? 

Looking forward to your responses and really appreciate this site!


----------



## Themuleous (30 Mar 2011)

I used a few of these over the weekend on the Holland trip.  The build quality is first rate and the needle valve is excellent, ideal for a nano as it allows very fine adjustment of the bubble rate which is what you want. My only hesitation about them is the 88g cylinder, which on your 12" cube is probably only going to last 2-3 weeks I would estimate, which is going to be expensive at £15 for a replacement.  The initial outlay for the kit is quite high as well, so there are cheaper options.

Sam


----------



## Dacious (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply Sam! Very helpful indeed. Yes I agree it would work out very expensive indeed over the course of a year that a more expensive system would work out cheaper long term. 

Would you know if I am able to use larger replacements on the Fluval instead of the 88g offical product? 

What cheaper options would you suggest on a 12" cube? I shall post pictures up soon...so long as I can work out how to upload them (seem to have problems). 

Thanks again!


----------



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2011)

A bigger system doesn't necessarily have to cost more, check out either of my DIY Co2 kits.  

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

I dont know of any cylinder that will fit the 88g Fluval reg, which seems to have a bespoke thread size, but I'm working on that at the moment so might find something eventually, which would be god as the reg is very good on that kit.

Sam


----------



## Dacious (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks so much again Sam! 

I would love to try the FE system but at this moment I am not too confident about spending all the money and getting it very wrong as I am not the most technical person in the world. I envisage myself having this thing explode!!

Assuming that I do decide to go for the FE method how long would a 2kg or 5kg cylinder last me on a 12" cube, roughly speaking?

Many thanks again!


----------



## Themuleous (1 Apr 2011)

It'll cost you much the same whatever kit you go for, might as well get a big one 

An FE would last 6-8 months if not a year on a 12" cube 

Sam


----------



## Dacious (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks again Sam!

Sounds like it could be a good investment if it would last close to a year  What about recharging it? Do you know of any local to west London? Just thinking ahead....I like to plan things. 

If I fit a solenoid on it would it make it last even longer? 

I quite like the look of the nano diffusers and other equipment and with a downsize of tanks coming in the next few months I would like to concentrate on the 12" cube a bit more. Make it really high-tech (costs permitting) 

Many Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay (2 Apr 2011)

Hi Dacious


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> Sounds like it could be a good investment if it would last close to a year


Probably more than a year on a 12" cube. I've just had 7 months out of a 2kg on a 60l tank, running 10 hours a day  


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> What about recharging it? Do you know of any local to west London? Just thinking ahead....I like to plan things.


Try Mr. Fizz under South Central England on this list. Co2 Refill list. Just past Heathrow. 
Just picked some of mine up today from them and they only charge £6 for a 2kg refill, and that includes the VAT, absolute bargain  .
You have to leave the bottles with them, but they are usually done by the next day. No drama, just leave your lights off while you're getting it refilled, if you haven't got a spare.


----------



## Dacious (2 Apr 2011)

Thank you so much Chris! Mr. Fizz turns out to be 15 minutes away from me so that's fantastic.....it seems the aquascaping stars are aligning! 

I have been looking at regulators on ebay, there is so much choice but have no idea what would fit an FE. Is there a certain thread size? 

Also how easy is it to install a solenoid? Where would it go? Sorry for the naive questioning!


----------



## CeeJay (2 Apr 2011)

Hi Dacious

You will need 22mm diameter thread size to fit an FE.
Some regulators come with the solenoid already mounted (a bit more expensive, obviously).
If you buy one without, the solenoid must be fitted on the low pressure side, after the regulator, but if you buy them seperately it could work out more expensive and then you have to faff about assembling it. So it's certainly more convenient to get one with a solenoid already fitted.
Here's an example of a complete unit Regulator with solenoid.
Haven't used these one's myself, but I know a few that do, I only have experience of JBL and Lunapet regulators.


----------



## Dacious (3 Apr 2011)

Thanks Chris and  Sam. You guys have been so helpful. 

You are really making up my mind for me! Just wanted to know if that regulator would also fit a 5kg extinguisher? Also Chris (since you live in the vague vacinity!) do you know where I can pick up a cheap extinguisher? Is there somewhere online which is reliable that yourself or others have used? 

Thanks once again!


----------



## CeeJay (3 Apr 2011)

Hi Dacious
Slightly off topic, but glad we could help all the same.
The regulator will also fit the 5kg bottle, it's the same thread   


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> Also Chris (since you live in the vague vacinity!)


Vague indeed, I sat in a shed load of traffic (2 and a quarter hours of it   ), picking up my extinguishers during the Friday rush hour  .  Never again   
One of our members used to sell FE's but I think he's knocked it on the head.
I've used ebay for most of mine. You can usually get them for anywhere between £3 (the best I've had), and £15.
I try to keep an eye out for sellers that are local to me so I can pick them up, otherwise postage is about £8.


----------



## Dacious (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks Chris, really appreciate your help!

I will try and compose the whole thing on the cheap from ebay and hopefully it will all be ok! 

Oh the things we do for our hobby. All that traffic. Uxbridge can be very bad at times especially in the rush hour. At least there are 2 Maindehead Aquatics I can dive into if the traffic is awful haha!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Apr 2011)

Ask for co2 in the MA shops some do refils


----------



## Dacious (4 Apr 2011)

Really? Even FEs? How much do they charge?


----------



## CeeJay (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Dacious


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> Really? Even FEs?


My local one will only swap out JBL bottles as they don't refill on site


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> How much do they charge?


A lot more than £6


----------



## Themuleous (5 Apr 2011)

Ask! I dont think any will do FE's but some stock 2kg bottles which are then refilled. Just a thought as might just make life easier if getting an FE refilled proved problematic 

Sam


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks Sam, 

I think I will go down the FE route as it proves more economical and there is a local refiller. I am just looking into different places I could get an FE from. Also looking into which regulators and solenoid to buy. I am a little worried about buying ones from abroad in case things go wrong. :S


----------

